
New Overtime Rules Will Make Life Much Harder for Young Workers - SQL2219
https://mises.org/blog/new-overtime-rules-will-make-life-much-harder-young-workers
======
metilda
What a bunch of FUD, the author should grow some balls and come out and say
they believe $23k a year means McDonalds should be able to demand 80hr weeks
from you.

Not that the major abusers are going to pay any more than they already do,
Amazon at their Bellevue, WA warehouse "asks" hourly employees to come in
early and work at least an hour off the clock before some shifts, plus since
they are in Bellevue, they pay state minimum wage.

